# The Delesandro 2008 Haunt



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Made of video of last years haunt and wanted to share... This was our 2cnd year haunting and the first year with air props, which I was lucky enough to get from another haunter. Hope you like it! Phyllis


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow you have some sweet looking props now you need to do a how to on your moving stuff


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Pyro,

Would love to do some how to's, but I got the airprops from another Haunter who was retiring so to speak. If they break down I'm going to be begging for some help here to learn to fix them...LOL Thanks for taking a look. Phyllis


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice doggieshop, you have a wonderful looking display, very nice props. I especially like the coffin scene,the characters represented there are perfect for the scene. Very nicely done.


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice job from a fellow Ocean County resident!


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Kprimm.... Thank You very much

Whataboutbob....... Hope to see you this year. Do you do your own haunt? I went to one in Jackson 2 years ago that had some sweet props. The garage was set up like a butcher shop with human body parts. Was that you?? Thanks, Phyllis


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

No, wasn't mine.I do a cemetary yard haunt. There are a few good ones in Jackson. I'm still growing going on my 3rd year. I have a few friends in Pine Lake Park out there in Manchester, you near there?


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, I'm in PLP. I am right by the "Clubhouse" on the corner of 8th and morningside. Stop by sometime. I will definatly try to see your yard this year. Phyllis


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

sounds good


----------

